# Love the shoes, now which color do I choose?



## Divinity (Aug 15, 2008)

Help!  There's no way for me to even try before I buy and I just need some opinions here.  I've never worn a shoe like this, but I do like them and I want to try something different.  I'm lemming for the tan color, but really because of the purple trim more than anything; but I know the coal color would go with more...thoughts?

http://images.freepeople.com/is/imag...14_01_b?$zoom$

http://images.freepeople.com/is/imag...14_13_a?$zoom$
Courtesy of freepeople.com


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Aug 15, 2008)

those are different alright


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 15, 2008)

it depends on what your style is.. if you're the hippy kind of girl that likes to wear stripes and colorful stuff, go with the tan.
But if you like elegancy more, then go with the gray. HTH


----------



## revinn (Aug 15, 2008)

I LOVE them. Go with the coal!


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

the tan one is def more fun!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_it depends on what your style is.. if you're the hippy kind of girl that likes to wear stripes and colorful stuff, go with the tan.
But if you like elegancy more, then go with the gray. HTH_

 
That's my problem.  I'm a little of both.  LOL. Thanks for the good advice, though, as I do think I'm more of hippy chic...more of the time anyway


----------

